# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Këngëtari i dasmës tuaj

## Nuska

Ok anetare te dashur te forumit, me thoni ke kengetar do te donit te merrnit te kendonte ne dasmen tuaj?

P.S. jo vetem ne dasmen, por edhe ne ndonje festim  te evenimenteve tuaja te rendesishme. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alvi

Ahmet Lelen dhe Gonin e Zekes
Si kongtare nuk e di, po nanji qe te kercete ke tavolina, jo per mu, se un do jem i martum, po per darken e hyzmeqarve. :shkelje syri:

----------


## drigent

Merita Halilin , Orkesetren CORONA dhe Eli faren per Serenata.

----------


## BlondiE_18

Valbona Mema se kendon shume bukur....

----------


## Emira Morava

Eli fara, Merita halilin, Bujar Qamilin dhe vellezerit Curri nga permeti :-)

----------


## CApKEnE

T'ja arrim asajt dite nji here pastaj shofim e bejme.  Po do doja te merrja ELi Faren, Suela Sadikun, edhe nja ca kenge vete........

----------


## cristal

artjola toska,valbona mema,bujar qamilin

----------


## Alesia

MU ne dasem time me moren Adhurim Demiraj n.q.s e kam te sakte mbiemrin , kendoi bukur por ne nje dasem tjeter kam degjuar Irma LIbohoven, e ngriti dasmen ne kembe .
Eshte e madhe.....

----------


## Enkela B.

un dokisha marre
artiola tosken, sabri fajzullahun, bujar qamilin, motrat libohova dheee rovena dilon+pirro cakon me kengen e tyre te fundit.
dhe do ua kisha zgjedhur vete kenget qe do kendonin ne dasmen time :buzeqeshje: ).
 :buzeqeshje: 
muaaaaaahhhhhhh

----------


## Ryder

Leonora Jakupin e bye bye nuses    :ngerdheshje:

----------


## prettyshkodrane

KE me pare se BUJAR QAMILIN............qe ma ka qa dasmen kur e kam pase........i mean kur ta kem dasmen una ka me e qa...

----------


## Andisi

lol pretty are you married sweetheart? hahahahhaa Lum si ai qe te ka perkrah sepse je shume e mire kiss for you baby  :muah:

----------


## trancemelody

une per dasmen time do me pelqente te merrja marilyn manson ... lol

----------


## Tironcja---

marlin manson.......Get real sweety! hahahaha ej amon mer amon se pari mos me kujtoni dasma se vdiqa......po maroj me shku te nji. Nejse te hyj ne tem.....Une per vete sdo merrja kengetar.....Sepse do merrja DJ....ku ka me bukur se nji muzik qe degjohet mire me volum te lart......edhe shum llojshmeri. Edhe i believe kshu kon fillu ti bojne dasmat ne shqipri DJ hesapi. Por per te pas qef do kisha te merrja Valbona Memen :P

----------


## Nuska

Une do te merrja Eli Faren dhe Glykeria ...hajde dasem hajde...

----------


## BlondiE_18

ce do greken ti nuska kur ke shqipo sa te duash :perqeshje:

----------


## BABYBLUE81

une do merrja grupin e korces dhe altin shiren.
sa me ka marre malli te shkoj ne nje dasem shqiptare. :i ngrysur:

----------


## alvi

Kom gjet dhe i tjeter
Sami Kallmi.
A di njeri com osh ai me?
Se se i ha fjalet kur keno, po jo si jevgjit, osh allasoj icik.

----------


## Nuska

Blondie...qefe qefe kjo dynja, pastaj ne dasmen time marr ke te dua un. E ke degjuar ndonjehere Glykeria-n kur kendon? Une kam pasur fatin ta degjoj e ta shikoj LIVE ne koncert, dhe them me plot goje qe eshte nje nga kengetaret me te mira ne bote...per te mos thene Me E Mira.

----------


## Chocolat

Cuna dhe goca....

... ne se ndonje djale do kete kurajon e tmerrshme te martohet me mua....
 ne dasmen time dua te kendoj vete  :buzeqeshje:  :i hutuar:

----------

